# McCartney - Montreal 2011



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Nothing on Paul's site - but the Bell Centre in Montreal claims to be selling tickets starting next week;

PAUL McCARTNEY - July 26, 2011 | evenko

Centre Bell - Calendar


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I was going to post some info for the folks in the Greater Regina Area about McCartney playing there this summer too - but it's probably a better idea to ask the folks there to make a donation to the Narcolepsy Society of Canada or some other similar group.

Paul McCartney to play Regina


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

In the 'pegger???

McCartney coming in August? | Music | Entertainment | Winnipeg Sun


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

No dice for Regina apparently.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

My girlfriend and I have our tickets! So pumped!!! 
I'm pretty excited to see Sir Paul playing helter skelter!


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a friend who lives and works in Saudi Arabia and he got advanced VIP tix a couple of weeks back through the McCartney website. I guess he get's to attend the soundcheck and the concert and is guaranteed a seat in the first 10 rows. Don't even want to know how much this is costing him but he is a Beatles fanatic.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

noman said:


> I have a friend who lives and works in Saudi Arabia and he got advanced VIP tix a couple of weeks back through the McCartney website. I guess he get's to attend the soundcheck and the concert and is guaranteed a seat in the first 10 rows. Don't even want to know how much this is costing him but he is a Beatles fanatic.


Those go for $1500 a seat. Does he own an oil field in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Believe $2,000 is the going rate this tour for the "gold/platinum" package - soundcheck, meal (veggie dontcha know) and front row, centre seat.

A buddy of mine was in Vegas a couple weeks ago for a HP conference and they had McCartney play a show for the attendees - general admission on the floor and he got to about 15 feet from the stage. Takes a while to load, but here's a video he took including a little McCartney guitar take on a brief Foxy Lady jam) Gets a little head nod/wink/point from Paul about 40 seconds in.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32641870/Let Me Roll It - Foxy Lady.MP4

Set List; MGM Grand - Thursday 9th June 2011

1. Hello Goodbye
2. Juniors Farm 
3. All My Loving
4. Letting Go
5. Drive My Car
6. Sing The Changes
7. Let Me Roll It
8. The Long And Winding Road
9. Nineteen Hundred and Eighty Five
10. Let 'Em In
11. I’ve Just Seen A Face
12. And I Love Her
13. Blackbird
14. Here Today
15. Dance Tonight
16. Eleanor Rigby
17. Something
18. Band on the Run
19. Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da
20. Back In The USSR
21. A Day In The Life / Give Peace A Chance
22. Let It Be
23. Live And Let Die
24. Hey Jude

Encore
25. Day Tripper
26. Get Back

Second Encore
27. Yesterday
28. Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band / The End


----------

